# Stud Service in Mid-Michigan



## gdana2 (Sep 13, 2011)

I am looking for a stud service for my (2) Alpine does and (1) Toggenburg doe for this fall.  I am having difficulty finding a breeder in my area.  I am located in the Bay City-Midland-Saginaw area and I am looking for a Nubian buck preferrably with moon spots.  Please PM me if you are in my area and have a breeder available between October and November.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 13, 2011)

Hope you find something. More and more people are running closed herds all the time which makes it very difficult to find a breeder buck to rent or loan.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 13, 2011)

I know a breeder in MI, but she's near the IN / OH / MI borders.... http://lost-nation.com/


----------



## willow_top_farm (Sep 16, 2011)

Try the Michigan Dairy Goat Society. They have a breeder listing which also indicates whether they offer stud service.  The listing is not very user friendly, but you can scroll thru.
http://mdgs.org/?page_id=94


----------

